# ما هى الصلوات الكنسية ؟



## ramy22 (19 يوليو 2012)

سعيدة 

تفصيليلا ما هى الصلوات الكنسية ؟​


----------



## amgd beshara (19 يوليو 2012)

سلام اله السلام


> تفصيليلا ما هى الصلوات الكنسية ؟


السؤال دة عام اوي و اجابتة هتبقي طويلة جدا 
ياريت تختار حاجة معينة 
لان في صلوات الاجبية 
و صلوات خاصة بالاباء الكهنة 
و صلاة العشية 
و تسبحة نصف الليل
و صلوات القداس و دي كتيرة جدا
و الاوشيات
و التسبحات بانواعها و مواسمها
و غيرهم
تقصد بقي انهي صلاة من دول


----------



## ramy22 (19 يوليو 2012)

شكرا لاهتمامك 

لم لا نبدا بــ  صلوات القداس (( ترتيبيا ))  

T H A N K S​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 يوليو 2012)

شكرا للسائل وشكرا للمجيب الرب يبارككم


----------



## amgd beshara (19 يوليو 2012)

> شكرا لاهتمامك
> 
> لم لا نبدا بــ  صلوات القداس (( ترتيبيا ))
> 
> T H A N K S


شكرا ليك اخويا الحبيب

صلوات القداس :

*القداس هو عبارة عن صلوات  جماعية نُصليها معًا في الكنيسة، فبالإضافة إلى الصلوات الخاصة التي  يُصليها كل إنسان بمفرده في بيته وغرفته.. نحن مُطالبون أن نُصلي معًا  صلوات جماعية بنفس واحدة.

**"حينَما تُصَلّونَ لا  تُكَرروا الكلامَ باطِلاً كالأُمَمِ، فإنَّهُمْ يَظُنّونَ أنَّهُ بكَثرَةِ  كلامِهِمْ يُستَجابُ لهُمْ" (مت6: 7).

"فصَلُّوا أنتُمْ هكَذَا: أبَانَا الذي في السماواتِ... خُبزَنا كفافَنا  أعطِنا اليومَ. واغفِرْ لَنا ذُنوبَنا كما نَغفِرُ نَحنُ أيضًا للمُذنِبينَ  إلَينا..." (مت6: 9-15).

نجد الكلام هنا كله بصيغة الجمع، فلم يقل: "صلِّ أنتَ هكذا.. أبي الذي في  السموات.. خبزي الذي للغد.. اغفر لي ذنوبي.. كما اغفر أنا". وهذا يعنى وجود  صلوات مشتركة يُصلي بها المؤمنون بنفس واحدة وكلمات واحدة مشتركة. وهذا ما  قيل عن آبائنا الرسل من جهة اجتماعهم للصلاة:
+ "كُلُّهُمْ كانوا يواظِبونَ بنَفسٍ واحِدَةٍ علَى الصَّلاةِ والطلبَةِ"  (أع1: 14). "بنفس واحدة" أي بكلمة واحدة، ولحن واحد ونص مُتفق عليه وقلب  واحد.*

*وقد قال السيد المسيح:  "ومَهما سألتُمْ باسمي فذلكَ أفعَلُهُ ليَتَمَجَّدَ الآبُ بالابنِ. إنْ  سألتُمْ شَيئًا باسمِي فإني أفعَلُهُ" (يو14: 13-14)

**
ورد في سفر الأعمال: "وكانوا يواظِبونَ علَى تعليمِ الرُّسُلِ، والشَّرِكَةِ، وكسرِ الخُبزِ، والصَّلَواتِ" (أع2: 42).

وهذه الأربعة كلمات هي الأجزاء التي يتكون منها القداس:

1- فتعليم الرسل هو القراءات.

2- والشركة هي طبيعة الحياة المشتركة داخل الكنيسة.. وقد تعبِّر عن الأغابي التي كانت تؤكل بعد التناول.

3- أما كسر الخبز فهو التناول.

4- والصلوات هي كل القداس.*

*يبدأ القداس الإلهي في  كنيستنا القبطية بتقدمة الحَمَل، ويُقصد بهذا الجزء من الطقس تقديم القربان  المُقدَّس أمام الهيكل للأب الكاهن، ليختار منه القربانة التي تصلُح  للصلاة عليها على المذبح، لتتحول إلى جسد الرب المُقدَّس، وكذلك تقديم  الأباركة للصلاة لتتحول إلى دم المسيح الكريم. وكلمة "تقدمة" لها معنى  لاهوتى ومعنى روحى أيضًا.

**الكاهن يغسل يديه قبل تقديم  القرابين، وهو يقول أثناء غسل يديه: "اغسِلني فأبيَضَّ أكثَرَ مِنَ  الثَّلجِ" (مز51: 7). "أغسِلُ يَدَيَّ في النَّقاوَةِ، فأطوفُ بمَذبَحِكَ  يا رَبُّ" (مز26: 6).
وكأنه يريد أن يقول إنه لا يستطيع أن يُقدِّم تقدمة لله دون أن يكون طاهرًا.

**ويرتدي الكاهن والشمامسة الملابس البيضاء (التونية) إشارة للنقاوة.

**ومن ضمن الاستعدادات أيضًا  "فرش المذبح".. أي تهيئة المائدة الخاصة بالعريس السماوي كي تليق بالمسيح.  وبالرجوع إلى المعنى الروحي.. كم يكون القلب الذي يُقدِّم هذه الذبائح،  فالله لا تهمه (اللفائف) بقدر ما يهمه الإنسان نفسه.

**بعد اختيار أحسن قربانة لتكون  هي جسد المسيح، يرشم أبونا القربان كله بالأباركة الممسوكة في قارورة بيد  شماس عن يمين الكاهن، ويكون الرشم أولاً للقربانة المختارة، ثم باقي  القربان ويختم بالقربانة المختارة، لأن ربنا يسوع المسيح هو البداية  والنهاية.. "أنا هو الألف والياء، البداية والنهاية.. يقول الرب الكائن  والذي كان والذي يأتي القادر على كل شيء" (رؤ1: 8).
**هذا الرشم بالأباركة يُعبِّر عن التقديس بمادة السر المزمع أن تتحول إلى دم المسيح الذي يُطهر الجميع من كل الخطايا

**يأخذ الأب الكاهن قليلاً من  الماء في يده اليمنى ويمسح به القربانة الموضوعة في يده اليسرى، لغسلها من  أي شوائب أو غبار أو دقيق عالق بها.
**وقد يُعتبر هذا الغسل بمثابة معمودية للقربانة كمثال تعميد سلام ونعمة من ربنا يسوع المسيح

**يأخد الأب الكاهن القربانة  المختارة، ويدخل بها وحدها إلى الهيكل، أما باقي القربانات فتظل خارج  الهيكل، باعتبار أن سلام ونعمة من ربنا يسوع المسيح ** وحده هو الذي دخل إلى  الأقداس العليا.. "بدَمِ نَفسِهِ، دَخَلَ مَرَّةً واحِدَةً إلَى الأقداسِ،  فوَجَدَ فِداءً أبديًّا" (عب9: 12). أما باقي البشر (باقي القربانات)  فمازالوا في الفردوس أو على الأرض لحين القيامة العامة، حيث سندخل معه وفيه  وبه إلى الأقداس.. "فإذ لنا أيُّها الإخوَةُ ثِقَةٌ بالدُّخولِ إلَى  "الأقداسِ" بدَمِ يَسوعَ" (عب10: 19)

**بعد أن يختار الأب الكاهن  قربانة الحَمَل ويُعمدها بالماء.. يلفها في لفافة بيضاء نظيفة وجميلة. هذه  اللفافة تشير إلى الأقمطة التي لُف بها الرب يسوع وهو طفل وليد في المذود..  "وهذِهِ لكُمُ العَلامَةُ: تجِدونَ طِفلاً مُقَمَّطًا مُضجَعًا في  مِذوَدٍ" (لو2: 12). وهي أيضًا تشير إلى الأكفان التي كَفن بها يوسف  ونيقوديموس جسد الرب يسوع بعد موته.. "فأخَذَ يوسُفُ الجَسَدَ ولَفَّهُ  بكَتّانٍ نَقي" (مت27: 59). فالسيد المسيح يحضر في القداس بكل تفاصيل  حياته، يحضر وليدًا في المذود، وأيضًا مُعلِّمًا في شوارع اليهودية  والجليل، ويحضر مصلوبًا على الجلجثة، وقائمًا وجالسًا عن يمين الآب.. بل  وآتيًا أيضًا في مجده ليدين الأحياء والأموات، ومُعطيًا كل واحد حسب  أعماله.. "فإنَّكُمْ كُلَّما أكلتُمْ هذا الخُبزَ وشَرِبتُمْ هذِهِ الكأسَ،  تُخبِرونَ بموتِ الرَّب إلَى أنْ يَجيءَ" (1كو11: 26).

**يلتفت الأب الكاهن إلى الغرب  ووجهه للشعب، ماسكًا القربانة في يديه، رافعًا إياها ملفوفة في لفافة أمام  وجهه مُعلنًا: "مجدًا وإكرامًا، إكرامًا ومجدًا للثالوث القدوس الآب والابن  والروح القدس، سلامًا وبنيانًا لكنيسة الله الواحدة الوحيدة المقدسة  الجامعة الرسولية آمين". إنه إعلان أكثر من أن يكون صلاة. يعلن فيه الأب  الكاهن أن هذا القداس هو بمثابة مجد وإكرام للثالوث، وسلام وبنيان للكنيسة.  

**يتجه الكاهن إلى المذبح، وبعد أن يدور حوله يقف أمامه، ويرشم القربانة والأباركة بالثلاث رشومات مجدًا للثالوث قائلاُ:

في الرشم الأول: "باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس. مبارك الله الآب ضابط الكل. آمين".

وفي الرشم الثاني: "مبارك ابنه الوحيد يسوع المسيح ربنا. آمين".

وفي الرشم الثالث: "مبارك الروح القدس المُعزى. آمين". وفي كل رشم يرد الشماس قائلاً: "آمين".

ويختم الكاهن التمجيد قائلاً سرًا: "مجدًا وإكرامًا إكرامًا ومجدًا للثالوث  القدوس الآب والابن والروح القدس. آمين"، وهو يضع القربانة في مكانها في  الصينية على المذبح.
وفي أثناء ذلك يُرتل الشماس بلحن جميل "إسباتير" (واحد هو الآب القدوس. واحد هو الابن القدوس. واحد هو الروح القدس).

ثم يرد الشعب بلحن "ذوكصابتري" (المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس الآن وكل  أوان وإلى دهر الدهور آمين). هنا يكون قد اكتمل تمجيد الثالوث من الكاهن،  ثم الشماس، ثم الشعب.. في سيمفونية رائعة.

* - طقس اوشية الانجيل :



 	 	عبارة عن جزئين:  	
* 	1-  	 	الجزء الاول في (مت 13http://st-takla.org/pub_newtest/Arabic-New-Testament-Books/01-Matthew/Engeel-Matta_Chapter-13.html: 16، 17) لم السيد المسيح قال لتلاميذة هذه العباره "ولكن طوبى لعيونكم لأنها تبصر ولأذانكم لأنها تسمع. فإني الحق أقول لكم: أن  	أنبياء وأبرار كثيرين أشتهوا أن يروا ما أنتم ترون ولم يروا وأن يسمعوا ما أنتم  	تسمعون ولم يسمعوا".*
* 	2-  	 	الجزء الثاني عبارة عن طلبه: "اذكر يا رب كل الذين أوصونا أن نذكرهم في  	سؤالاتنا وطلباتنا التي نرفعها إليك الذي سبقول نيحهم مرضي شعبك أشفهم لأنك أنت  	وحدك هو حياتنا كلنا وخلاصنا كلنا وشفاؤنا كلنا وقيامتنا كلنا". 
*
*
* ​ 	تقسيم الجزء المتبقي للقداسhttp://st-takla.org/Multimedia/003-Masses-index.html: 	
* 	-  	آخر  	جزء يقال قبل الانافورا هو رحمة السلام ذبيحة التسبيح، رحمة السلام بمعني  	المصالحة  التي تمت علي الصليب، وجلبت لنا الرحمة، فالرحمة تمت بالمصالحة  	وذبيحة التسبيح أي أن تسابيح القداس التي نقدمها من خلال القداس الإلهي ترتفع  	إلي مستوى الذبيحة، شكر http://st-takla.org/JESUS-index_.htmlللسيد المسيح الذي قدم نفسه ذبيحة عن خطايانا علي  	http://st-takla.org/Coptic-Faith-Cr...tic-Terminology_Meem-Noun/Mathba7__Altar.htmlالمذبح، نرقي بمستوى الصلاه إلي التسبيح وكأننا نقدم ذبيحة التسبيح مقابل ذبيحة  	المسيح الذي قدم نفسه ذبيحة حية عن خطايانا 	*
* 	-  	بعد  	ذلك ندخل إلي صلوات الأنافورا ونبدأ صلوات http://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-V...Wal-3akeeda/024-7-Sacraments-3-Eucharist.htmlالافخارستية وهي التسبحة السماوية ثم  	التقديس ثم الاواشيhttp://st-takla.org/Coptic-Faith-Cr...-Terms/1-Coptic-Terminology_Alef/Ousheya.html والمجمع ونسميه الكنيسةا  في المسيح يسوع.  	* 

 	 	التقديس نقسمه إلي ثلاث  	مراحل: 
* 	-    	 التأسيس:  	"وأخذ خبزًا علي يديه الطاهرتين" (ما حدث في تأسيس السر).*
* 	-    	 	الذكري: "في كل مرة تأكلون من هذا الخبز.. وفيما نحن أيضًا نصنع ذكري..".*
* 	-    	 	مرحلة التحول: بحلولالروح القدس.  	*
 	 	في التسبحة السماوية من أول  	الأنافورا إلي "وقام من بين الأموات" ثم التأسيس ثم الذكري ثم التحول، ثم  	الأواشي والمجمع (الكنيسة في المسيح يسوع) ثم القسمة ثم التناول. هذه هي  	المراحل التي نمر بها في نهاية القداس. 



دي نبذة بسيطة عن طقس القداس لكن هو اعمق من كدة بكتير و مليان بالرموز و الروحانيات
لكن انا حبيت ابسط الموضوع و اركز علي الصلاوات 



المصادر:
*من القداس الالهي لنيافة الانبا رافائيل
طقس الكنيسة القبطية الارثوذوكسية للانبا بنيامين 

لو عندك اي استفسار تاني انا تحت امرك
سلام و نعمة اله السلام و النعمة تكون معك امين
*


----------



## amgd beshara (19 يوليو 2012)

> شكرا للسائل وشكرا للمجيب الرب يبارككم


شكرا اخويا الحبيب 
و يبارك روحك و خدمتك امين


----------



## ramy22 (20 يوليو 2012)

كل الشكر لك اخى العزيز amgdmega

اريد صلاة الاوشيات و  صلاة العشية 

وساكتفى بهؤلاء للآن 

T H A N K S​


----------



## amgd beshara (20 يوليو 2012)

ramy22 قال:


> كل الشكر لك اخى العزيز amgdmega
> 
> اريد صلاة الاوشيات و  صلاة العشية
> 
> ...




*توجد مجموعة من الاوشيات أوالصلوات http://st-takla.org/Prayers-Slawat/Online-Coptic-Prayer-Book-01-Index_.html، وهي مقسم إلى أواشي كبار، واواشي صغار:*


*الاواشي الصغار  	ثلاثة أقسام: ثلاث أواشي صغار - خمس أواشي صغار - سبع أواشي صغار:*


 *الثلاث أواشى الصغار: 		** اوشية      السلام** - ** أوشية    الآباء** - ** أوشية    الاجتماعات**:  	وهؤلاء نقولهم حول المذبح في دورة البخور.*
 *الخمس  		أواشى الصغار نقولهم بعد الإنجيل في رفع بخور عشية وباكر. (اوشية      السلام-     أوشية    الآباء -  		خلاص الموضع  		- 		 		أوشية الطبيعة-     أوشية    الاجتماعات). *
 *السبع  	الأواشى الصغار: نقولهم في ** القداس الإلهي * *بعد التقديس "القداس الباسيلى" (اوشية      السلامة -     أوشية    الآباء -  		القمامصة والقسوس  		- كل الخدام - 		 		خلاص الموضع  		- 		 		أوشية الطبيعة - 		 		أوشية القرابين). 		*
 

*يوجد نوعين من الأواشي الكبار: ثلاث أواشي  	كبار - سبع اواشى كبار:*


 *الثلاث  		أواشي الكبار: اوشية السلام** -**اوشية الاباء** - **اوشية الاجتماعات:- 
		هم نفسهم الصغار لكن الصلوة كبيرة  	نقولها بعد الإنجيل في **القداس الالهي**. "أذكر يا رب سلام كنيستك الواحدة الوحيدة المقدسة  	الجامعة الرسولية هذه الكائنة من أقاصى المسكونة إلى أقاصيها. كل الشعوب وكل  	القطعان باركهم السلام الذي من السموات أنزله على قلوبنا بل وسلام هذا العمر  	أنعم به علينا إنعامًا". *
 *السبع  	أواشى الكبار: اوشية المرضي اوشية المسافرين- http://st-takla.org/Lyrics-Spiritua...opts-Mass-Book-007-Oushiat-Al-Mosafereen.html -اوشية الطبيعة ( اوشية السماء )http://st-takla.org/Lyrics-Spiritua...ass-Book-031-Oshiat-Al-Ahweya-Wal-Themar.html - اوشية الراقدين - http://st-takla.org/Lyrics-Spiritua...b-Copts-Mass-Book-008-Oshiat-El-Karabeen.htmlاوشية القرابين ( اوشية الصعائد )  		- اوشية الرئيس ( اوشية الملك ) - أوشية الموعوظين:- 
		هؤلاء  	الذى نقولهم في القرابين وصلاة و صلاة اللقان و تدشين المعمودية. يستخدموا في أكثر من  	شيئ. عندما يبدأ الكاهن يحضر طبق ويضع فيه كمية زيت مناسبة ويضع الفتايل قطنة  	على شكل فتيلة سبع فتايل ويضعهم على شكل صليب. الفتيلة تشير إلى نورالمسيح  	العامل في الكهنوت والزيت يشير إلى عمل الروح القدس. والزيت المستخدم هو زيت  	الزيتون لأن شجرة الزيتون دائمة الحياة. وورق شجرة الزيتون طول السنة أخضر  	لا يقع أبدًا دائمة الخضرة والنضارة. وحتى الفتايل على شكل صليب والدهن بالزيت  	على شكل صليب لأن كل عطية صالحة هى من خلال الصليب. ندهن الشخص في الجبهة أي في  	مراكز المخ، ثم في الرقبة مدخل الحياة، ثم اليد اليسرى فاليد اليمنى إشارة إلى  	تقديس العمل. نصلى السبع صلوات الصلاة الاولى والسابعة البداية والنهاية مختلفة  	عن بقية الصلوات بها طلبات كثيرة. لكن الصلوات من 2:6 لها نفس الترتيب.  	(أوشية ثم لحن تين أوأوشت، البولسن أجيوس، اوشية الانجيل،المزمور و الانجيلhttp://st-takla.org/Coptic-Faith-Cr.../1-Coptic-Terminology_Alef/Engeel__Bible.html  	وبعد ذلك الطلبة). (المصدر: موقع الأنبا تكلا.*

 *الكنيسةhttp://st-takla.org/Coptic-Faith-Cr..._Kaf-Kaaf-Laam/Al-Kanisa-Kaneesa__Church.html تسأل مسيحها عن كل محتاج إليه وما يحتاج العالم إليه.*

المصدر :
موقع كنيسة القديس الانبا تكلا هيمانوت


----------



## amgd beshara (20 يوليو 2012)

*
 *

*الأوشية*


*من الكلمة      اليونانية إفشي ومعناها      صلاة  	أو طلبة، وتُقال * *تقال إفكي أو افشي**.*
*والأواشي عبارة    عن صلوات وطلبات لمناسبات مختلفة مثل أواشي (المرضي –      المسافرين –    الراقدين –    القرابين –    المياه و      الزروع –       الأهوية –   الملك). *
*ويقصد بالأواشي    الصغار:    أوشية السلام و   الأباء و   الاجتماعات عندما تقال مختصرة كما في دورات البخور    حول المذبح، بينما يقصد بالأواشي الكبار نفس الأواشي الثلاثة السابقة ولكن حينما    تقال مطولة كما وردت في    القداس الباسيلي قبل    صلاة الصلح.*
*و   الكنيسة في    الأواشي تصلي من أجل كل محتاج إلى    السيد المسيح ومن أجل كل ما يحتاج إليه العالم.   *
​ *# ملخص الأواشي:  	الأواشي الصغار: 3، 5، 7 - الأواشي الكبار: 3،  	7*
*- ( 3 )  				أواشي صغار، يقولهم  			الكاهن في الدورة حول المذبح.*

*- ( 3 )  			أواشي كبار، سلام وآباء وأجتماعات بعد الانجيل في القداس الالهي.*
*- ( 5 )  				أواشي صغار، يقالوا بعد الانجيل في  			عشية  			وباكر.*
*- ( 7 )  				أواشي صغار، يقالوا بعد التقديس وقبل  			المجمع.*
*- ( 7 )  				أواشي كبار، يقالوا في  			اللقان،  			القناديل، تدشين المعموديات وهم : (المرضي – المسافرين – الرئيس – الطبيعة – الراقدين – الموعوظين –  				القرابين)*


*المصدر :*
*موقع كنيسة القديس الانبا تكلا هيمانوت
*​​


----------



## amgd beshara (20 يوليو 2012)

اما عن صلاة العشية او رفع بخور العشية و باكر فهي :
 *هي صلوات و  تسابيح وتشكرات تقام ليلة القداس وفي الصباح الباكر، استعداداً  لاستقبال  الملك المسيح، ويقدم فيها بخور لله صانع الخيرات. لذلك فهي تسمي  فرش الملك  والمفروض أن رفع البخور عشية وباكر يكون يومياً سواء كان هناك  قداس أم لا  ولكن الإستخدام الحالي يربطه بالقداس.

رفع بخور باكر :
 خدمة تتم قبل الليتورجية صباحاً، وتتكون من الصلاة الربانية و صلاة الشكر.   وتقديم البخور مصحوباً بالألحان و الأواشي، ثم الذكصولوجيات وقراءة   الإنجيل. ومثلها صلاة رفع بخور عشية في المساء**

رفع بخور العشية :
 هي صلوات و تسابيح وتشكرات تقام ليلة القداس ، استعداداً   لاستقبال الملك المسيح، ويقدم فيها بخور لله صانع الخيرات. لذلك فهي تسمي   فرش الملك والمفروض أن رفع البخور عشية وباكر يكون يومياً سواء كان هناك   قداس أم لا ولكن الإستخدام الحالي يربطه بالقداس. 


و الصلوات الرئيسية المستخدمة في صلوات رفع بخور العشية و باكر هي :
** صلاة الشكرو دورات البخور و أوشية الإنجيل و الأواشى الخمسة الصغار 
.
رفع بخورعشية و باكر يذكرنا بالذبيحة المسائية و الصباحية التى أمر الرب موسى بتقديمها . 
 قال الرب " وهذا ما تُقدمهُ على  المذبح : خروفان حوليان كل يوم دائما الخروف الواحد تُقدمه صباحا و الخروف  الثانى تُقدمه فى العشية .... رائحةسرور و قود للرب مُحرقة دائمة فى  اخيالكم " ( خر 29 : 38 -42 *

اتمني اكون وصلت الموضوع بشكل كويس و كامل
و لو عندك اي استفسار انا معاك

و سلام المسيح يحفظ نفسك و يعطيك نعمة
*

*


----------



## ramy22 (20 يوليو 2012)

شكراا لك


----------



## amgd beshara (20 يوليو 2012)

> شكراا لك


عفوا اخويا الحبيب 
انت تأمر


----------

